

This week we received our last shipment of Nexus One phones - SandB0x
http://googlenexusoneboard.blogspot.com/2010/07/update-nexus-one-changes-in.html

======
kljensen
That phone rocks and it sucks that their experiment failed. What a shame.

------
rmanocha
Does this mean that you can no longer buy an unlocked (or locked) Nexus One in
the US?

